# Cannot view databases



## Pananacakes (Mar 17, 2017)

When I try to use enworld.org's  Resources -> Databases I get to a page that lists the available  databases but when I click to view any of them I just get an empty  vBulletin Message page. This happens no matter what browser I use and happens when my son tries to access them from his computer too. I used to be able to view them, a couple years ago.

What do I have to do to access them?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2017)

Pananacakes said:


> What do I have to do to access them?




Figure out why they're broken, because I can't for the life of me!


----------



## Pananacakes (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh, they don't work for you either?

I wonder how many have the problem. I sent an email about it to Russ Morrissey last year but I just found out today that I used the wrong email address. If I don't get a solution here after a while I'll try him again.


Edit: Oi...wait a minute...you ARE him aren't you? lol. If you are, then how about compiling all the other databases into a book to sell like you're compiling the character classes? I'd be happy to get access to them that way if I can't on the web site.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2017)

Pananacakes said:


> Oh, they don't work for you either?
> 
> I wonder how many have the problem. I sent an email about it to Russ Morrissey last year but I just found out today that I used the wrong email address. If I don't get a solution here after a while I'll try him again.
> 
> ...




Except that (a) I'd have to be able to fix them to read them and (b) it's not my work to sell.


----------



## Pananacakes (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't realize broken meant _that much_ broken. I thought it was just a web site display thing. I'm sorry to hear it. Do you have access to them that you could grant to a skilled volunteer from among us here to try to fix them?


----------

